# older asplundh wood chipper questions



## grump507 (Aug 27, 2012)

i have an older asplundh wood chipper that im trying to sell. i dont know the year or any info on it. the serial num is jey19684. can anyone give me some info. also any info on the bearings for the chipper would be appreciated as they sound loud but have been that way since we got it 3 years ago but im sure someones gonna complain when they hear it so i would like to know the cost and availability if possible. it has a ford 6 that runs great and we just spent a grand on a new clutch assem. im trying to get 3200 for it if anyone can tell me what they think of the price. i would like to say thanks to anyone that replies!!!!!
thanks billView attachment 250298
View attachment 250299
View attachment 250300
View attachment 250301


----------



## Dadatwins (Aug 27, 2012)

Look on equipment trader and see they are selling around 3 -5k in running condition and usually with a v-8 engine. The bearing are still available they run about 800.00 - 1k for the set and they are a royal PIA to put in, I sold my fathers to a friend of mine who is a mechanic and he spend quiet a few hours with the help of a machine shop getting the thing apart and getting the new ones in. It was the original set in a 1980 chipper so they were in there 30+ years. Good machine for someone who knows how to use them and the limitations of the machine.


----------



## Steve-Maine (Aug 28, 2012)

*Replacing bearings in Asplundhl chipper*

I replaced the bearings on one of my chippers a few years ago. It took some time as they are usually frozen on shaft. Cut them off using a torch but be very careful not to hurt the shaft. I got new ones at Motion Industries. A lot cheaper than dealer, I want to say around $200 each. They have a part number on them so shop around. Hope this helps











Dadatwins said:


> Look on equipment trader and see they are selling around 3 -5k in running condition and usually with a v-8 engine. The bearing are still available they run about 800.00 - 1k for the set and they are a royal PIA to put in, I sold my fathers to a friend of mine who is a mechanic and he spend quiet a few hours with the help of a machine shop getting the thing apart and getting the new ones in. It was the original set in a 1980 chipper so they were in there 30+ years. Good machine for someone who knows how to use them and the limitations of the machine.


----------



## grump507 (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks for your responses.


----------



## grump507 (Aug 30, 2012)

*not as bad as i thought*

I guess its not as bad as i thought. I had a guy come up and listen to it thats been using these chippers for 20 years and he said its not really that bad and he wouldnt worry about it. He said they all end up making some noise after awhile because u cant grease them and they do use up whats in them after a little while.


grump507 said:


> i have an older asplundh wood chipper that im trying to sell. I dont know the year or any info on it. The serial num is jey19684. Can anyone give me some info. Also any info on the bearings for the chipper would be appreciated as they sound loud but have been that way since we got it 3 years ago but im sure someones gonna complain when they hear it so i would like to know the cost and availability if possible. It has a ford 6 that runs great and we just spent a grand on a new clutch assem. Im trying to get 3200 for it if anyone can tell me what they think of the price. I would like to say thanks to anyone that replies!!!!!
> Thanks billView attachment 250298
> View attachment 250299
> View attachment 250300
> View attachment 250301


----------



## rigandig (Aug 30, 2012)

I have the same chipper. The serial number on mine is jey 16789. It was manufactered in Jan of 1981 according to the Willy at Altec. That being said yours was probably built in the mid 1980's. If you call 800-269-5188 and ask for Willy, he can get you a price for the bearings, if you still need it. The number my parts book shows is 015-0023-21 for the rotor bearing. Takes 2,,,of course. Willy could tell you if that number is correct if he had the serial number to work with. Also, on the inside of the channel, left side facing forward, just behind the tongue, there may be a sticker with the mfg info for the trailer. That may give you some indication of a closer build date.


----------



## grump507 (Aug 31, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for the info i really appreciate it!!!


rigandig said:


> I have the same chipper. The serial number on mine is jey 16789. It was manufactered in Jan of 1981 according to the Willy at Altec. That being said yours was probably built in the mid 1980's. If you call 800-269-5188 and ask for Willy, he can get you a price for the bearings, if you still need it. The number my parts book shows is 015-0023-21 for the rotor bearing. Takes 2,,,of course. Willy could tell you if that number is correct if he had the serial number to work with. Also, on the inside of the channel, left side facing forward, just behind the tongue, there may be a sticker with the mfg info for the trailer. That may give you some indication of a closer build date.


----------



## chipdelia (Aug 31, 2012)

*bearings*

I would change them if I were you. They are a lot easier to change before they go and there is also the chance it will damage your drum when they go. Not to mention it could be dangerous when it goes with that drum spinning like it does.


----------



## grump507 (Sep 1, 2012)

*thanks*

have you ever done them


chipdelia said:


> I would change them if I were you. They are a lot easier to change before they go and there is also the chance it will damage your drum when they go. Not to mention it could be dangerous when it goes with that drum spinning like it does.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Sep 28, 2012)

grump507 said:


> i have an older asplundh wood chipper that im trying to sell. i dont know the year or any info on it. the serial num is jey19684. can anyone give me some info. also any info on the bearings for the chipper would be appreciated as they sound loud but have been that way since we got it 3 years ago but im sure someones gonna complain when they hear it so i would like to know the cost and availability if possible. it has a ford 6 that runs great and we just spent a grand on a new clutch assem. im trying to get 3200 for it if anyone can tell me what they think of the price. i would like to say thanks to anyone that replies!!!!!
> thanks billView attachment 250298
> View attachment 250299
> View attachment 250300
> View attachment 250301



javascript:;Hi guys. Basically I have the same chipper in those pics. I need to get a fuel pump and manifold for mine. Anybody know who would have a manifold and fuel pump in-stock or that I can order one from them. They make A B C type manifold so I need to get the right one the first time around. I found a few online and they don't know enough about equipment to make sure it is the right part. Any help at all Thanks in advance! My chipper has the 4 cld 153 or 172 engine Ford industrial type. It might be a bit older but from what I have read they go from 1958 and up. They all run the same type of mechanical governor system.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Sep 28, 2012)

manifold pic

http://www.arboristsite.com/asset.php?fid=232816&uid=68833&d=1348858960

View attachment 254645


----------



## Naked Arborist (Sep 28, 2012)

Naked Arborist said:


> manifold pic
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/asset.php?fid=232816&uid=68833&d=1348858960
> 
> View attachment 254645



WAY too much BS to post a pic here


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2012)

there fixed it for ya


----------



## honesttree17 (Oct 16, 2017)

Can someone one please help me with my chipper it is a 2002 aslpund gm 3.0 4 cylinder chipper I bought it basically non running it will start and fire up for a few seconds it if I spray starter fluid in it but than shuts off. I it's getting fuel, from what i have found is that the throttle body electric car thing is not spraying the gas into the engine please some one help I can not find any info on this chipper!!!


----------

